# Virtualbox meldet ein Fehler code -1911

## linjunky

Hallo Leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Hab schon einiges versucht.

hab neu emergedt, 

groupadd vboxusers

chgrp vboxusers /dev/vboxdrv

chmod 660 /dev/vboxdrv

die drei sachen hab ich auch schon versucht.

obowhl die schon eingestellt waren.

und trotzdem geht es nicht.

Virtualbox startet er ganz normal.

Aber sobald ich auf Windows XP starten klicke kommt diese Fehlermeldung

```

VirtualBox kernel driver cannot be opened.

VBox status code: -1911 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_OPEN_ERROR).

Fehlercode:

0x80004005

Komponente:

Console

Interface:

IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}

```

----------

## sirro

Ist dein user auch in der Gruppe? Nachdem du dich hinzugefügt hast musst du deine X11-Session neu starten. Auskunft über die aktuellen Gruppen gibt dir

```
id
```

Ansonsten mal mit lsmod prüfen ob das Kernelmodul auch geladen ist.

----------

## linjunky

Naja früher ging es ja. Nur seit dem ich Portage upgedatet habe und den neuen Kernel raufgetan habe spinnt das teil

----------

## sirro

Nach einem Kernel-Update muss auch das Kernel-Modul wieder neu kompiliert werden, hast du das auch gemacht?

sonst: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules neu installieren oder falls sys-kernel/module-rebuild vorhanden einfach

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

----------

## momonster

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> Naja früher ging es ja. Nur seit dem ich Portage upgedatet habe und den neuen Kernel raufgetan habe spinnt das teil

 

Das Virtualbox Kernelmodul für den neuen Kernel nochmal bauen lassen?

Edit: Sirro war schneller ...    :Smile: 

----------

## linjunky

boah Leute ich könnte euch küssen   :Very Happy: 

hab mich so rumgeplagt mit dem ding.

----------

